# Handy payment mit wapme



## habeproblem (18 September 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe meine Handyrechnung von O2 erhalten, wo 275 Euro von Wapme eingezogen. Ich weiss leider nicht wofür, da ich nirgendwo einen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe.

Ich habe gelesen, dass O2 in Zukunft keine Rechnungen von Wapme mehr einzieht. Das ist gut, aber wie bekomme ich die 275 Euro zurück? Wer kann mir dabei helfen und hat nützliche Tipps?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## shortpay (18 September 2005)

Hallo,

schau einfach mal auf der Webseite

http://www.smsrechnung.de

was genau für Inhalte abgerechnet wurden.


----------



## Elvira (19 September 2005)

@ habeproblem,

wenn Du der Meinung bist, die Forderung von wapme sei unberechtigt, könntest Du wie folgt vorgehen:

1. Geh zu Deiner Bank und lass die Lastschrift wieder zurückbuchen.
2. Bezahl den unstrittigen Betrag (MwSt nicht vergessen!) sofort per Überweisung an o2 und teile ihnen (o2) das auch unbedingt mit.
3. Abwarten, wapme müßte dann eigendlich mit ihrer Forderung direkt an Dich herantreten.

Mehr kann ich Dir derzeit aus meiner Erfahrung noch nicht mitteilen, da bei uns von wapme ect. bisher noch keinerlei Reaktion gekommen ist.

Gruß
Elvira


----------

